# WOW - cleaning product any good?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

This month's CC magazine has a special offer on WOW (WithOut Water!) cleaning products. These are advertised as being suitable to use without using water to wash first. One that caught my attention was the Boat & Yacht version which "contains a unique anti-algae additive to help combat unnecessary build up".

Now call me an old sceptic if you like, but I'm a bit wary of using water-free products as to my mind when you wipe the dirt off, the grit is likely to scratch the polished surface. Can anyone reassure me that this isn't so, somehow? Also has any MHFer used WOW, especially the anti-algae version, and found it does as it says?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have not used WOW , nor have I used Greased Lightening products off Ideal World TV, nor have I used Drywash available at shows but I have used waterless cleaner/polish available from numerous suppliers off Ebay for a fraction of the price and YES they do work. I don't know the science bit but dirt is supposedly suspended in the molecules effectively putting a barrier between the dirt and the paint.
As a taxi driver who specialises in airport work I frequently take business executives who expect a clean car so I use these products frequently. If I arrive in plenty of time at the airport to meet someone, I can clean the entire car in around 20 minutes.
You do have to use micro-fibre cloths as these hold the dirt and the better the quality of the cloths, the better and easier the finish.
Just search for 'waterless car cleaner' or 'waterless car polish' and you'll have lots of choice.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looking forward to an informed response to this one.

cabby

by the way is that the type they use on the cars in sainsburys car parks. other super stores may also use this. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have used Greased Lightning, One Dry Wash and the JML product for the whole of this year on all three vehicles including the motorhome. I have always been impressed with the results and can confirm that there is not the slightest hint of any surface scratching.
It is also much quicker, an average car takes 20 minutes, and once applied it helps to keep the car cleaner for longer as dirt, especially bird droppings wash off with the rain. Also, any rain on the windows runs off during driving.
Gerry


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, good to hear from those that have actually used them. I also enjoyed some of the pictures found on searching as suggested by Paul! Example attached 8) 

The CC deal is any two WOW products (500 ml spray?) + two cloths for £19.99 inc P&P, sounds reasonable?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the one I've been getting off Ebay - 3 x 500ml bottles + 2 cloths for £12.99 with free postage.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATERLESS...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c1e3aaca9


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

NOT advisable on windscreens, as the water droplets that form after the wiper blade passes over makes visibility difficult.
I think I used the Motorhome Show type but had a nasty shock when a sudden rainstorm left me with poor visibility after using the product.
Alan


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I agree. None of the makes recommend it for the windscreen, any other glass yes but not the windscreen. It does contain wax polish and you wouldn't apply polish to the windscreen, would you?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have just made use of the offer and bought 2 lots, a give away price.

cabby


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> have just made use of the offer and bought 2 lots, a give away price. cabby


Did you mean the e-bay offer or the CC mag one?


----------

